
Stingray: 3D Game Engine and Design Visualization - rinesh
http://www.autodesk.com/products/stingray/overview
======
bhouston
I guess this is a response to Unity and Unreal Engine, but given that both
have free versions and vibrant communities and large dedicated development
teams, I think it is a tough market for Autodesk to enter if it isn't going to
dedicate very serious resources and a long-term focus.

~~~
dharma1
if the integration to a 3ds max/maya pipeline and the quality is amazing they
have a chance. otherwise pretty hard

~~~
zamalek
> 3ds max/maya pipeline

Those, however, aren't free - far from it. At least with Unity you only have
to shell out cash once you have [likely] made that cash from the sales you
made with the free version. With this you need to shell out the cash up-front,
for possibly one of the most ludicrously priced products in existence.

I can't see this going very far.

------
bsenftner
If Autodesk gets the visualization crowd using Stingray, they have a chance.
The games market is a highly competitive and some would say unforgiving
career, while the visualization market tends to be previsualization of very
large projects, with matching expectations in the compensation of those
involved and time frames of delivery. Simply offering a road to a less
exhausting career could be the path to success for Stingray.

------
fartzzz
Autodesk acquired bitsquid ([http://bitsquid.se/](http://bitsquid.se/)) last
year. Btw their blog contains great ressources on game dev:
[http://bitsquid.blogspot.com](http://bitsquid.blogspot.com)

------
TheCams
I can't find the info on the website, is it possible to code in C++? All I see
is the LUA scripting. The engine look really artist oriented, but I think the
first people you want to attract for a commercial product are the programmers.

~~~
igl
With photorealism not being a speed problem but more of a artistic problem, i
think its natural that tools focus on artists rather than programmers.

Movie-like assets for games are hard, expensive and artists who master all the
skills that it takes are rare.

------
thenomad
No hookup to Motionbuilder, I see. _Sigh_.

If Stingray had that single feature, this would have been a case of "shut up
and take my money". As it is, not so much.

